# Are Potatoes Ok To Feed To Horses?



## natisha

They are very starchy, maybe that's why. Green potatoes can be toxic. I never even thought of feeding potatoes.


----------



## PoofyPony

Potatos are a member of the nightshade family = poisonous.

The potato part isn't toxic... but the leaves and other parts are. Just with that I would avoid feeding any parts even the edible stuff lol.


----------



## loosie

I think it's a combo of above info - they're very starchy, which is not good, & leaves, stems n peel, esp if green, contain toxins.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horserider33

Ok, thanks!!  I won't feed the peels to my pony anymore. He never really ate very much anyway. nor very often. It was just occasionally, but i don't really want to risk it. Thanks again!!

OH!! Also, i have heard of feeding sweet potatoes. What's the difference that makes sweet potatoes ok to feed to horses but not regular potatoes?


----------



## loosie

Horserider33 said:


> Ok, thanks!!  I won't feed the peels to my pony anymore. He never really ate very much anyway. nor very often. It was just occasionally, but i don't really want to risk it. Thanks again!!
> 
> OH!! Also, i have heard of feeding sweet potatoes. What's the difference that makes sweet potatoes ok to feed to horses but not regular potatoes?


Yeah, as the occasional treat, so long as they're not green, I reckon a very small amount of potato isn't likely to hurt. Sweet potatoes are not the same type of plant & so far as I know they're not toxic at all. They're also lower in starch than modern normal potatoes. However, they are still high in starch & sugar, so I'd be feeding them as a small treat too, not regularly or in much quantity. I cut carrots into slices or small chunks & give them as training treats sometimes. I would treat the sweet potatoes the same way... tho carrots are much cheaper.


----------



## Day Mares

*Sweet potato plants*

Both my mares absolutely love eating the sweet potato plants in the garden, haven't managed to grow any yet though.


----------



## equiniphile

Be careful; potatoes are easily choked on, especally by horses prone to choke.


----------



## Horserider33

ok thanks you guys!!


----------



## Royal Pine Buck

I wouldn't feed them to my horse. too risky.
and just because he eats them doesn't mean they aren't harmful , my dog would eat grapesor chocolate if i gave them to him but they are toxic so i won't do it. so even though they eat it is is not always safe.

(though, most of the time when horses are foraging and they have enough to eat they won't eat something toxic...toxic things usually taste bad to them)

stick to stuff you KNOW is alright for them. carrots ,apples,bananas even prunes 

(Dillon LOVES prunes and they are low in the Glycemic index so they won't spike sugar) for those of you who have insulin resistant or cushings horses. cherries without pits are alsogood for IR or cushings horses.


----------



## Horseman56

Potatoes are best fed fried with a side of biscuits/gravy, 3-egg ham & cheese omelet and a cup of black coffee.

Always do this when the farrier is present just in case the horse doesn't show the appropriate level of appreciation.

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Horserider33

lol i like that last comment haha!


----------

